# Rockport Music Festival



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

I just saw the lineup for the Rockport Music Festival. Los Lobos, Rodney Crowell, Toni Price, Hayes Carll and some others. Great lineup, this thing gets better everyyear. June 7-9


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

I saw that, too. can't believe Los Lobos is coming to this little town.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

That’s a cool town to see a show. After the show you can go to Port A and party down! :rotfl:


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

Did anybody go? 

I've seen Los Lobos several times over the years and couldn't really afford the $45 entry fee so I went fishing and got skunked again, instead.


----------

